# Getting tired of Hay and Forage Mag games



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Is it just me or does anyone else get tired of Hay and Forage and Beef mag (Penton Media) asking you to resubscribe every few months? If you do not lie about your acreage, they want to charge you if you are a small operation. Really hated it when they bought Prairie Farmer, expect that to go down hill.

Then today I get an e-mail on how they want to provide better service with a BS survey, but they are really just collecting acreage info to use for their ad sales people. Aes bad as the USDA.

Anybody else feeling used by these "Pretend to know agriculture" money grabbers!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Feed Hay said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else get tired of Hay and Forage and Beef mag (Penton Media) asking you to resubscribe every few months? If you do not lie about your acreage, they want to charge you if you are a small operation. Really hated it when they bought Prairie Farmer, expect that to go down hill.
> 
> Then today I get an e-mail on how they want to provide better service with a BS survey, but they are really just collecting acreage info to use for their ad sales people. Aes bad as the USDA.
> 
> Anybody else feeling used by these "Pretend to know agriculture" money grabbers!


It's a real easy situation to handle. Just send their emails to the spam folder and they will go there automatically.....and when you feel like you want to read their information and articles, just go to their website and do it for free. Personally, I like many of Hay and Forages' articles and I also like Progressive Forage Grower. I post many of those articles on this site that I feel might interest our Haytalk forage growers. I like to read any information on forage production and I wish there were more sources to utilize.

Regards, Mike


----------

